# Stream fixes



## epawlak (Sep 7, 2012)

TiVo needs to fix it so that if you use your Stream to stream a show not in your recorded list it deletes that Stream when you end it. I do not want to keep all these partial recordings on my TiVo and hate that I have to go back and delete them manually.

I also hope that since the Apple TV is an IoS device that maybe there will be a Stream APP on the ATV in the future. This would make a great Second STB.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

There is a TiVo extender in the works, so pushing to apple tv will probably not be supported. However, there are rumors of an update to apple tv this fall that will allow it to support apps. If that happens then maybe the app will run natively on the apple tv. One can only hope at this point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Austin Bike said:


> However, there are rumors of an update to apple tv this fall that will allow it to support apps. If that happens then maybe the app will run natively on the apple tv. One can only hope at this point.


I wonder how that would work. iOS apps are designed for touch. How do you simulate that on a TV with a remote? Unless they also release some sort of motion Kinect like device where you can swipe in the air.

My guess is that AppleTV apps will be a whole new type of app. Not just iOS apps displayed on a TV.

Dan


----------

